# Troy-Bilt 2410



## tpenfield

I purchased a new TB 2410 in November 2014 in preparation for winter. With the several blizzards during Jan-Feb 2015, the machine has been put to the test.

My previous machine, and my reference point is a Toro 521 of about 30 years old. I would say that the Troy-Bilt is a close second to my old Toro, but being a slightly bigger machine was better suited for the large amount of snow we had so far this winter.

Starts easily, either by electric or pull start, Idles well
The engine seems to have decent power and throttles up well under load
I find it best to keep the machine fairly well loaded with snow by using the gears. A decent amount of snow load into the machine tends to get a better throwing distance for the snow. Less load, less distance.
I can go through 12-16" of powder snow in 1st or 2nd gear. 6th gear would be for 2-3 " of snow.

The auger blades seem a bit light duty, but so far they have held up. I did grind up a ski pole accidentally, and it broke both shear pins on the left side, but the auger blades were fine.

It probably could benefit from an impeller mod kit to throw the snow further.
I am not thrilled over the use of cables for gear and auger engagement, but they seem OK. Might be something that wears out sooner than hard linkages.

Overall a good machine at a nice price.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

I'm glad to hear that the 2410 is a close second to the 521


----------



## Pathfinder13

My next door neighbor bought one of those TB/2410 last fall, and I must say it's been very capable for the size of the engine, and seems like a good machine for the money spent. Think he paid under 450 new.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Pathfinder13 said:


> My next door neighbor bought one of those TB/2410 last fall, and I must say it's been very capable for the size of the engine, and seems like a good machine for the money spent. Think he paid under 450 new.


 Wow...$450 or even less is a great deal! They are typically at Lowes for $599. 


Tpenfield, I agree with you completely about the cable on the gear shifter. 

Good luck with you machine moving forward.


----------



## tpenfield

Here are a couple of videos of my Troy-Bilt 2410


----------



## JSB33

Nice to hear the machine is doing a great job for you.
I had one for about 9 years and it never failed me even though I used it very hard. Had a couple 100+" winters during its time with me.
Just keep an eye on the scraper bar and you might want to think about upgrading the shoes. I went with the "Cool Blue' poly skids that they put on Cub Cadets


----------



## Toro-8-2-4

Nice Vid. It looks like it is throwing it far enough.

The true test to see if you need/want the impellar kit will be with wet, slushy snow.

It looks and sounds like it has been a great machine.

Some people can get down on the MTD brands but for an average home owner they can be a good value. Like anything else keep the maintenance up.


----------



## classiccat

That baby's crankin'! They have a nice creeper speed.


----------



## tpenfield

Quick Update:

About 2" of wet snow today . . . Only threw it about 8-10 feet at the fastest forward travel gear. So, definitely could use the impeller mod. When I hit the deeper stuff near the road that the snow plow had left, the machine threw the snow a bit further (maybe 15 ft) based on the higher loading into the impeller.


----------



## tpenfield

I did put the impeller mod on at the beginning of this season (2015-16 winter), but it has not really snowed at all. 1 storm so far, about 3 inches of slush. With what ittle clean up work that I have done with the machine after the impeller mod, I'd say that it makes a huge difference. I'd just like to have a typical 8"+ snow storm to really test the thing out.


----------



## Terrance

tpenfield said:


> snip I am not thrilled over the use of cables for gear and auger engagement, but they seem OK. Might be something that wears out sooner than hard linkages. snip


I noticed that the gear bracket at the end of the cable "sticks" in Reverse 2nd and you have to bang it around a bit to get it to "fall down" into forward gear(s). That is definitely something that will prevent me from buying any further brands with this cumbersome feature. Plus the chute adjustment handle spins in the opposite direction.
But you are right: overall it is a decent snowblower for the money.
I did notice that the choke lever always seems to have to be on about halfway though [or a tad less]. Even after it warms up I have never had it in the full run position. 
I am happy with ours. Although I do want a cab for it. I don't know if they make one though. Edited to add: Found one. TB advertises a universal one for $100 bucks. Anyone here tried one out yet?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Maybe a little lube on the friction discs hex shaft will cure your sticking reverse problem.
Have you taken the bottom cover off and made sure it's clean and lightly lubed (oil or grease) ?? I like Mobil1 grease but I have it around for wheel bearings when doing brakes. Little on your finger and spread it really thin.

I did the impeller mod too. Can't tell from the photo but there was a big enough gap to get a finger between the impeller blade and housing.

The OEM skids leave a lot to be desired. I might have gone for something better but I needed some as soon as my "free" hand me down 2410 was repaired as my rider had died that year. Ended up with Ariens skids from HomeDepot. They work great for me.

Added a light to mine and sometime soon will be going to LED. Just can't tell when I'll get busy and get the big guys rebuilt as I'll be sending this one down the road. Third year doing 400' of gravel and it's ran well.

I think all the 2410s are set up lean and surge. I even drilled my main jet a bit to try and cure it and so far it's still doing it but I'm getting used to it as my tiller is the same way. I find taking all the stuff off you have to just to get to the carb a pain but I think this spring I'm going to try and open that jet just a wee bit more. If you open up the youtube's OP comment it outlines what to try on the carb for drill size.


----------



## storm2410

I have a 2008 Storm 2410. Repowered it with a 212cc Harbor Freight Predator engine. Should hopefully get its first taste of snow this weekend.


----------



## skutflut

I watched your two videos, and the machine did very well. I think the only thing you really need is LESS snow per dump. 

Last time we had that much in one storm, the mayor of Toronto called out the Army to help clean it up!

The impeller kit really makes a difference in the wet sloppy stuff, not that much in dry powery stuff. I got to try both this year.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

That's funny, I only have one shear pin on my panel too. Nice install of the Predator. 

Looks like you could use bigger bolts for those skids (me too). I did see where someone had pulled a bigger carriage bolt through the existing hole using a bunch of washers on the threaded side and just used a nut to pull it through. The square part would fit inside the washers. Might need a bit of filing to smooth things out but it seemed a great idea.
Just haven't found where I placed the larger bolts that came with my skids to do it to mine.


----------



## coastie56

Yup I'
m gonna pull the cover and lube my shaft today, 3 inches coming...next two days...


----------

